# What were they thinking?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This baited swarm was about twice as many bees as would fit in the five frame nuc box and they left early the next morning.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They were thinking "those scout bees who marked this with Nasonov must have been drinking fermented syrup..."


----------



## IBRed (May 14, 2009)

I had what looked very similar to your bait hive happen to mine, I came to the conclusion that for some reason the queen could not find the entrance, brushed them into 2 boxes, found the queen caught her with a hair clip style catcher, sat her in front of the entrance, she ran in, they were all in the box within one hour, and have been there since. They arrived about 5:00 PM and I was afraid they were going to leave by early afternoon. I brushed them about 9:00 AM the next day. Nothing like free bees that come to your back yard!


----------

